
How many bytes do you need for one single pixel? - nadavofi
http://cloudinary.com/blog/one_pixel_is_worth_three_thousand_words
======
jonsneyers
I had a lot of fun writing this one! Especially part two (to appear soon),
which is about huge single-color images...

